# A lovely ginger cat is looking for a loving home



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

A lovely ginger short-hair 1-year old male cat is looking for a loving home. He is extremely friendly and tender house cat. His name is Spider (short from Spiderman due to how brave and quick he was when a kitten  ). He is castrated, toilet-trained and has all vaccinations and veterinary passport.

Due to some circumstances I had to move to a small studio, and it was impossible to find such a flat where they would let me keep all my three cats. My friend agreed to take Spider, but when she did that her husband turned out to have allergy, and they couldn't keep him. I took Spider back. 
I hardly convinced the landlord to let me keep the third cat before I find a good home for him, but they are pushing me every day, and I have another 1-2 weeks maximum to do something. 

I’m ready to supply food and toilet litter for him if necessary.

If somebody is interested, please call me at 99978332. Daria

I can send the photos to your e-mail as didn't manage to post them here.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

A did not manage to submit any images.  If somebody is interested, I can send photos via e-mail. 

My e-mail is daria.ti at gmail dot com


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

Managed to submit only one - where he's still a kitten (he's on the right - on the left is his sister)


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

Managed at last!


----------

